# Developers who got out in time.



## Purple (13 Jun 2011)

Question; are there Irish builders/developers who didn't get wiped out by the crash and if so who are they?


----------



## thelegend (13 Jun 2011)

there are loads, what area are you looking for a builder in


----------



## Purple (13 Jun 2011)

thelegend said:


> there are loads, what area are you looking for a builder in



It's just a general question. Which big developers still have their hundreds of millions.


----------



## Protocol (13 Jun 2011)

The people who sold sites to the big developers.


Example: the people who sold the Glass Bottle site in Ringsend.

Or the people who sold the hotels to Sean Dunne in Ballsbridge.


----------



## serotoninsid (13 Jun 2011)

Well according to the news today, some NAMA developers are now trying to buy back their properties at a discounted price.
How can they be in a position to do so?

Will we ever see an end to the banana republic?


----------



## Sunny (13 Jun 2011)

serotoninsid said:


> Well according to the news today, some NAMA developers are now trying to buy back their properties at a discounted price.
> How can they be in a position to do so?
> 
> Will we ever see an end to the banana republic?



Kenny better be able to back up those comments. I have my doubts he will be able to.


----------



## csirl (14 Jun 2011)

Could be wrong, but I dont recall reading any news reports about Sisk and PJ Hegarty, so I assume they are doing ok?


----------



## Sunny (14 Jun 2011)

csirl said:


> Could be wrong, but I dont recall reading any news reports about Sisk and PJ Hegarty, so I assume they are doing ok?


 
They are not developers. They are building and engineering contractors.


----------

